# The shit Apple fanatics say



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

http://gizmodo.com/5...le-fanatics-say

So true. Sad, but true.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha all they have on us...first of all, I tried out a hackintosh, hated it...but all they have on PC is that coolio design, which Lenovo Ideapads and HP Elitebooks are kind of mimicking, with the lit up logo on the back and that sort of aluminum symmetrical laptop shape...Anyway, who cares, let Apples be Apples, oh but if you haven't seen this, check it out:

Epic Rap Battles of History (Steve Jobs vs. Bill Gates)


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

The comments made it even better.

"I made a video of things I say about Linux, but you have to compile the video yourself as long as you can type the code."


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

lmao I didn't see that hahahaha


----------

